# Gleaming Kleen - Mercedes Benz SL300 Resurrected



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

The owner's wife of this Merc called me and said her husband had this vehicle and obslutley loved it but was too embarrassed to drive it because of the condition it was in.

Owners purchased this car in Hong Kong from new and when they moved back to UK they brought it back with them. This car is 21 years old and has only covered 50,000 miles but it has had a very hard life and been neglected over the years.

*INTERIOR*
All carpet flooring removed from vehicle and front/rear seating to allow me to thoroughly clean them. All upholstery cleaned with APC and an extractor. Plastic's/Vinyl cleaned with APC













































Leather

Build up of dirt between stichings









As you can see very grubby









All leather cleaned and conditioned with Gliptone. In total I had given them 4 coats of conditioner to get them nice and soft.









Fronts seats were showing signs of cracking and badly faded so were reconditioned










Before









After









Before









After


















Brite work polished up using Brillant metal polishes.









Before









After









Interior complete









*BOOT*
The boot was given a thorough vacuum and upholstery cleaned also









Spare wheel removed and cleaned and given a coat of Zaino AIO for protection and dressed with Swissvax Pneu






















































*CONVERTIBLE TOP*
Hard Top was corrected then removed to enable me to throughly clean the soft tipRenovo soft top reviver was applied by brush and left to dry for 3 hours and then treated with 303 Fabric Guard. Plastic windows cleaned and protected using Swissvax Vinyl Clear set









The 50/50 below shows the rightside of plastic window restored









Plastic wax being applied









Convertible top compartment vacuumed, cleaned and then dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant









Short Vid of 303 Fabric Guard in action





*EXTERIOR*
Vehicle certainly seen better days


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

I started first by cleaning up all the panel gaps, door shuts, badges and crevices with G101


















20 years worth of grime and grease cleaned using cotton swabs and degreaser and alot of patience



























Vehicle was then foamed twice with a strong mix of degreaser and then washed twice to remove the build up of grime. After washing the car I then spent a good time claying the car using Sonus Grey as paintwork was rough like sand paper.

Paint readings were then taken which were showing readings of 110-130 throughout the entire vehicle. Whilst taking readings i found several panel edges had strike through.

After trying several combos I settled on using Megs 105 on a Megs Cutting pad knock back the heavy oxidation and defects. This was then followed up with Menz 3.02 and then 85rd. 













































Before









After









Before









After









Before









After









Before









After









Before









After









Tight area's cut in by hand or by using 4in pad


















Before









After









Vehicle was then given a IPA wipedown and given a coat oF Zaino Z3. Two coats of Swissvax Divine were also applied over 2 days. All metal polished using Brillant Polishes and tyres dressed with Zaino Z16











































































































































Total work time just over 50 hours

Thanks for looking


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

Fantastic! A very enjoyble read and brilliant results on an awesome motor!


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Superb job on a lovely car


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Fantastic :thumb:

I bet the owner's jaw hit the floor when he saw the finished result.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

cracking job there Jay, worth every hour......


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work on a beautiful car:argie:


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

Speechless, in Huddersfield !!!!!!!


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

An enjoyable read!!! really good work


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## jtfab (May 29, 2008)

didn't know Bobby Ewing was living in the UK !!!


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

You've got to be very pleased with yourself on this one, great turn-around, a new lease of life has been breathed in to a great car. Would love to have seen the owners reaction. Great work :thumb:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

5 stars from me

:thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Amazing transformation - looks awesome now!

Really want to learn how to restore leather like that too.

Impressive results on the rear plastic screen also :thumb:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Best detail of 09 so far for me!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Jay, superb top job mate

Baz


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Jay and a cracking write up matey.


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

Awsome! probily the best turnout iv seen on the site!! Awsome! :thumb:


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Just stunning work! Looks very nice


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning turnaround! :thumb:

What were you spraying those seats with?


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround, awesome!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Superb turnaround and a beautiful car


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

A lovely classic restored to the way it should be thanks for taking the time to post a most enjoyable read :thumb:


----------



## TimG (Apr 2, 2008)

Enjoyed reading the writeup. The SL looks absolutely great. Thanks for the share:thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Awesome work Jay :thumb:

Car of the month for sure.....


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Car Key said:


> Stunning turnaround! :thumb:
> 
> What were you spraying those seats with?


its a matching colour dye from Gliptone sprayed through a badger airbrush


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Great bit of work Jay. Lots of interior effort as well as some real paint resto on top. Like a different car :doublesho


----------



## hovy/// (Apr 21, 2009)

Among all the detailing I've seen, this is truly and simply the best! WOW


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Gleamingkleen said:


> its a matching colour dye from Gliptone sprayed through a badger airbrush


must be quite difficult to get hold of, badgers are right hard b*st*rds!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work Jay on an equally lovely motor.:thumb:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

jay,

thats stunning, I'm really glad to see anther 300sl looking its best, I thought I looked after mine well but I an see I need o invest some more time in him.

Some photos from when shineon did a mp on him a couple of years back.


----------



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

great results - looks superb! :thumb:


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

WHAT a transformation! Brilliant work mate!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Amazing work, what a turn around. Enjoyed reading and the pictures, the seat repair impressed me. The car looks like new. I bet the owner was well pleased.

_You are a true master at your craft Jay_


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thats very impressive work and incredible results :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Absolutly Breathtaking!!! :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Great work Jay and an enjoyable read bet the owner was pretty shocked when they picked the car up, must have been pretty satisfying work as well once you had finished....


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

stunning work. especially enjoyed the write up of the interior.


----------



## trenchfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

Well written and presented, thanks for sharing it :thumb:. 
Would love to have seen the owners reaction when they were reunited with the car! :argie:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic turnround, bet the owner was over the moon having resurrected one of the family :thumb:

Nice correction on the whole car and I especially liked the plastic screen 50/50, just shows what can be done with the correct products and right knowledge.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

fantastic work jay :thumb: now that is a detail. a very enjoyable read


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

What a stunning car and finish. Brought back to life. I've always loved these old Mercs. 
I must admit door shuts are very awkward, especially when you've got so much grime build up like the one pictured. Satisfying to see when done.

Hat's off fella. Job well done.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

What the others said mate. You really put the work in and the results speak for themselves. I would love to have seen the owners face when he first saw it.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

One word...Stunning!


----------



## s-line (May 14, 2006)

amazing work!


----------



## Phil1984 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thats gotta be one of the most interesting reads i have seen in a long time!

Fantastic car, great reults and awesome right up!

Well done! :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks for all the comments guys...owner has yet to collect it but will be coming for it this evening at some point...Im sure he will be shocked:thumb:


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Gleamingkleen said:


> thanks for all the comments guys...owner has yet to collect it but will be coming for it this evening at some point...Im sure he will be shocked:thumb:


Need a photo of his face when he see's it.

Magic turnaround.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Jay, what a fantastic job and a spot on write up. A total transformation to a classic and some of the best work i have seen on here for ages.

Well done mate that must have been very satisfying


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, thats a brilliant improvement


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

that is one serious turn around! cracking work.


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

WUNDERBAR!! Erstklassige Qualität :thumb: Just outstanding. A great and worthwhile preservation effort. :argie:


----------



## Mad Buddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Great Read and can you imagine the value this would add back onto the car - sort of transformation you dream of - well done mate


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

absolutley awesome work, is that the liquid leather scuffmaster dye you used on the leather seats? and what do you need to run a small airbrush like the one you used?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Superb!
what a gorgeous old motor (now anyway)


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

wowzers! what an awesome transformation! looks sweeeeeet!

what did you do about the strike through?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work, you have certainly brought that car back to its best!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Absolutely Beautiful*

Hi Jay, sensational :thumb: Fantastic work and a beautiful resurrection of a true classic that has waited far too long for your art :thumb:

I take my cap off to you sir :thumb: simply gorgeous :doublesho finish and would love it in my garage now.

and the following day I had to look at this again, & still truly stunning at the second time around :thumb:


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Not just brilliant but amazing turn around. :doublesho:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Breezy said:


> absolutley awesome work, is that the liquid leather scuffmaster dye you used on the leather seats? and what do you need to run a small airbrush like the one you used?


yes its the scuff master kit...i used a small 24ltr compressor or you can also use a can of airbrush propellant which the like of Halfords sell


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Sandro said:


> wowzers! what an awesome transformation! looks sweeeeeet!
> 
> what did you do about the strike through?


nothing but make sure no more damage happened so all edges were taped up


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

That is an incredible turnaround on the SL - it looks like a new car and one the owner will be proud to drive around in now. I sure as hell would.

Great to see some leather restoration being done by the Pro's now as well, adds that little extra to the whole package.

Top job and equally good write-up, thanks for taking the time :thumb:


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Great work Jay, .. I am sure it would be woth while putting an ad up on Autotrader of before and after and I am sure you would pick up business based on this tremendous turn around .. must have put on £1,000s to the value of the SL ...:thumb:


----------



## fbi3000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow ! :thumb: :argie:

Impressive work ! I bet that the owner was very pleased !


----------



## MISTYRED (May 1, 2009)

Blimey. That's a lot of work put into a nice car. Unbelievable difference though that I'm sure the owner couldn't believe their eyes.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

enjoyed looking through and reading this thread, its always nice to see a classic brought back to life


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

epic, that car looks brilliant now!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!! :argie:

That is one serious detail, i bet the owner was over the moon!!


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

I really enjoyed watching this detail. Thank you !


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

once again thanks for all the comments :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Amazing work! Epic turn around


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top work and amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

What a difference! This is the kind of thing i prefer to see, older cars given a new lease of life! Beautiful car and cool pics & right up


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Amazing work, thanks for sharing.
Joking aside that must have doubled its value??


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice work!
I always enjoy those "old" car transformations


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

Amazing... great work and a fabulous turn around...


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

kinda puts polishing waxing a 3 year old car into perspective...lol . awesome job , would love to hear the owners comments when he saw it or did he keel over !

ps i am guessing you didnt use SRP anywhere along the line....lol


----------



## payna (Mar 7, 2008)

nice car and fantastic job!


----------



## conejero (Jun 8, 2007)

Amazing work! :doublesho


----------



## Consultant (Sep 19, 2008)

one word.....stunning...


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure if there are any more words of praise left after the previous posts, but they are all very well deserved.

What an incredible turnaround. The car looked a million dollars when it was finished! 

Like previous posters - would loved to have been a fly on the wall when the owner picked her up - if it had been me, I'm pretty sure I'd have cried with joy!!

Fantastic work and a lovely write up! Many thanks for sharing this with us all.


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Just WOW....


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

pringle_addict said:


> Not sure if there are any more words of praise left after the previous posts, but they are all very well deserved.
> 
> What an incredible turnaround. The car looked a million dollars when it was finished!
> 
> ...


Just as pringle says....

Awesome work there fella, thanks for sharing...:thumb:


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Again i can only say what has already been said: Amazing job.

That car has been totally totally transformed.

So what ws the owners face like when he picked it up - or did you have to pick him up (off the floor)?


----------



## Linco (Mar 20, 2009)

Absolutely outstanding. Just goes to show how a little (read loads!) work goes a long way. 

Great work on those seats!


----------

